# Has anyone heard of this group Shuffle Concert?



## Hudson1028

I went to hear this group at the Duplex. They are really interesting - they give you a menu and you can choose the pieces. I was surprised that they had some Renaissance music and Pop on the same menu... Was anyone else there? I can't make up my mind if I like it or not... I mean I really like the concept but the pieces are so short you feel a little jerked around. On the other hand it was cool to hear the soprano do Mozart and then switch to Jazz. Was anybody else there? Richard


----------

